# Erste Hilfe 328-330



## simion (18. Februar 2008)

Ich hab ein Problem: ich bin jetzt erste Hilfe 328 und komme nicht weiter. Ich hab schon 30 schwere Runenstoffverbände hergestellt und keinen Skillpunkt bekommen. Und da die mobs in der Scherbenwelt fast nurnoch Netherstoff droppen hab ich nicht unentlich Runenstoff. Was soll ich machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Februar 2008)

Eben Runenstoff farmen gehen oder mal ein Stack im AH kaufen. Was bleibt dir sonst übrig? Auch auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel fällt bei den 58-62er durchaus noch einiges an Runenstoff. Oder gehst halt nach Silithus oder in die Pestländer. Ab L 51 droppen sie alle Runenstoff.


----------



## Haschimoto (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich gerade erst hier angemeldet und schon kommt die erste Frage...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Krieger (Zwerg) Allianz und habe nun Lvl 225 in Erste Hilfe erreicht. Die Lehrerin in Eisenschmiede hat mich zu dem Doc in Thelsamare geschickt um Traumchirurg zu werden. Dieser hat mich dann die 15 Soldaten behandeln lassen. Hat auch hingehauen, nur trägt der Doc jetzt ein silbernes Fragezeichen und sagt mir was ich für ein guter bin.... nur befördert werde ich nicht. Kann auch nichts weiter machen. 
Hab ich hier nen Denkfehler oder muss ich erst ein Buch kaufen? Wenn ja, wo gibt es das? 
Vieleicht ist meine Frage ja doof, weil ich irgendwas offensichtliches übersehe, aber momentan steh' ich auf dem Schlauch.
Kann mir wer einen Tipp geben????

Danke im Voraus,   Haschimoto


----------



## GobliN (25. Februar 2008)

wie ist dein momentanes level?
ich glaub und kannst erst ab level 35 weiter lernen...


----------



## Haschimoto (25. Februar 2008)

Hi,

mein derzeitiger Level ist 42. Daran kann's also nicht liegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Februar 2008)

Hi Haschimoto,
also wahrscheinlich hast du das Quest nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen, sonst hätte er ein gelbes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf. Mach das Quest einfach noch mal und achte darauf das du die "schwerst Verletzten" und "schwer Verletzten" zuerst heilst. Lege die Verbände die du bekommst auch am besten in deinem Aktionsfeldern ab damit du sie immer schnell benutzen kannst. Wenn du beginnst wähle den ersten Verletzten an. Sowie du ihn mit dem Verband heilst, also noch währen dessen, gleich den nächsten anwählen und sowie der erste geheilt ist gleich wieder den nächsten Verband nutzen usw. 
Noch als Tipp wenn du es geschafft hast. Ab 245 kannst beim selben Lehrer "schweren Magiestoffverband" lernen, ab 265 "Runenstoffverband" und ab 290 "schweren Runenstoffverband". Dafür musst du dann aber keine Quests mehr machen. 
Der Level für alle Verbände ist dann egal. Hauptsache du bist wenigstens L35, aber das hast du ja schon hinter dir^^
Gutes gelingen.^^


----------



## Haschimoto (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Senior,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Kann natürlich sein, das ich den Q nicht komplett abgeschlossen habe. Das Problem liegt aber darin, das ich den Q nicht neu annehmen kann, da der gute Doc ein silbernes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf hat und mich lediglich zu meinen "hervorragenden Leistungen" beglückwünscht. Das Feld "Quest beenden" ist aber inaktiv. Müsste ich eventuell nochmal nach ES und den Q neu bei der Erste Hilfe Lehrerin abholen? Das werde ich mal versuchen, aber sonst.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetings  Haschimoto


----------



## Xairon (26. Februar 2008)

ja deshalb musst du die QUest (in deinem Questlog [Standard Taste "L"]) abbrechen, damit du sie wieder erneut annehmen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haschimoto (26. Februar 2008)

Danke euch, werde ich heute Abend testen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haschimoto


----------



## Haschimoto (3. März 2008)

Tja, Test ist gelungen !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe den Q beendet ( der Doc hatte immer noch das silberne Fragezeichen ) und wollte den Q dann neu in ES bei der Lehrerin annehmen. Ging nicht, die sprach nicht mit mir....
Als ich dann aber zum Doc zurück bin, hatte der das gelbe Ausrufungszeichen, und ich konnte den Q neu starten. Jetzt kann ich bis 300 lernen. 
Nur wo kann ich neue Verbände lernen??? Schwerer Magieverband z.B ???

Gruß  Haschimoto


----------



## TheMemory (3. März 2008)

Der gute Doc bringt einem die weiteren Verbände bei.

Folgende Erste Hilfe Fähigkeiten braucht man, damit der NPC den entsprechenden Verband nach Fähigkeitsstufe 225 beibringt:

240 - schwere Magiestoffverbände
270 - Runenstoffverbände
290 - schwere Runenstoffverbände


----------



## Haschimoto (3. März 2008)

Super, ich danke dir The Memory!
Dann werd' ich mal loslegen! (Mit den Verbänden...)

Haschimoto


----------



## Ajihad (6. März 2008)

was kann ich mit erste hilfe errreichen??


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was ne blöde frage ^^
dich und andere heilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abraxasar (15. April 2008)

Ajihad schrieb:


> was kann ich mit erste hilfe errreichen??



Mit einem Verband den Du anlegst bist Du viel schneller wieder regeneriert als wenn Du irgendwelche Lebensmittel ißt. In Deiner Nähe befindliche Gruppenmitglieder kannst Du ebenfalls heilen. In vielen Raidgruppen wirst Du nur mitgenommen, wenn Dein Erste Hilfe Skill entsprechend ausgebildet ist und Du genug Verbände dabei hast.

Das Licht segne Dich

Abraxasar
<Dreizehn Siegel>


----------

